# Male in a betta sorority?



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2018)

I’ve got a fairly well established betta sorority, exclusive with 8 females in a 30 gallon tank. Looking to move my two male betas, considering splitting the sorority (I have another 30 gallon tank) adding a few more females to each and putting one male into each sorority. I think it’s wiser than simply adding two males to the current sorority. Anyone with real life experience with this? Please advise!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

That is really, really, really, not recommended. Your male may try to breed with the females, stressing them out considerably, they may gang up on the male and kill him, the constant stress may lead to diseases and injuries. If I were you I would leave your sorority as it is. One of the things I've read about sororities is: If you've got something good going on, _don't mess with it!_ 
What you could do is buy another male and divide your other 30 gal between the three males so they each have a nice ten gallon space. Or you could do another type of community tank. There are many species that get along just fine with bettas. Other bettas aren't one of them. 
Good luck with whatever you decide and welcome to the forum!


----------



## cichlidtips (Nov 24, 2018)

It's not recommended at all... Don't do that,


----------

